# Anyone recommend a cafe in Leeds for today



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

As title, near station preferred. Already know about Layne's.

Cheers


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Mrs Athas is reasonably close

Ian


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

my quick search shows layne's getting the best reviews


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

I went to one there last time I visited - one sec

Yeah Laynes - pretty good and nice and near


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Thanks guys. Went to Laynes and had some SO square mile espresso then felt distinctly overcaffeinated so a second cafe wasn't required.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm heading up to Leeds later in the week and was looking to try somewhere out. I'm sure were staying in the LS3 area.

Any advances on Laynes?


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Sheaf st cafeteria, I think same owners as Laynes? Hugely recommend the massive sourdough toast and jam at Laynes. The butter is amazing!


----------



## ZachChipp (Apr 10, 2014)

Mrs Athas is my favourite to be honest.

Or you've also got Opposite cafe and Filmore & Union in the VQ centre.


----------



## Rscut (Aug 13, 2016)

Sociable folk, Tetley's brewery (not a joke) and Out of the Woods are all good choices.


----------

